# my TISSOT PRC 200 pics, I love this watch!



## watching the clock (Oct 20, 2010)

Just to share, .... my very nice TISSOT PRC 200.
Watching the clock


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Chrono + Date, that's a very functional watch |>


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

I want one of these at some point in my life...and a T-Touch.


----------

